# Request...USB host mode



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do we have any kernels already that have USB host most built into them. I just read about it for the captivate and 9000 over on xda. I was wondering if anyone could slip it into the lean kernel or something. Thanks

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think you're gonna see it on a TW kernel (or gingerbread for that matter), but I read that it will be a feature on Glitch's ICS kernel.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

All I have to day is cool

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------

